# Utorogesten capsules



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

I need a little advice about these pessaries - I had DE transfer last week and i'm taking two utrogesten capsules vaginally morning and night.  Today an awful lot of the contents of the capsules came down about hour and a half after insertion.  Will I have absorbed enough of the stuff or should I do it again?

Any thoughts and advice very much appreciated.

Oranges x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Oranges,

Utrogestan are seriously messy   (I'd recommend a pant liner if you aren't already using   )

You won't need to take any more, it's just the shell of the capsule coming out (and probably bits of previous doses too) Most drugs are absorbed relatively quickly (about 10 mins) from body cavities due to the heat and good blood supply so the progesterone will be in your system long before the capsules 're-appeared'

Lots of     for the 2ww

Maz x


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Hi Maz, thanks for your reply yesterday - I was quite concerned that I hadn't absorbed enough of the medication.  So that helped to put my mind at ease. Thanks for your positive vibes for the dreaded 2ww!

Lily Nicole is absolutely gorgeous!  

love, Oranges xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You're welcome  Hope you're still keeping   and trying to relax a bit (if possible   )


----------

